# Wrecked train on flatbed



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Wanted to do something with my old train other then keep it in a box so i decided to do this with it


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright, Ace ... 'fess up ... what's "the story behind the story"? Dropped soldering iron? Misplaced propane torch? Kids playing with firecrackers and green army men?

Do tell ... do tell ...

(Great idea to flatbed mount that carnage, by the way ... looks like some fix-it guys have their work cut out.)

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks almost like it had an engine fire. Almost. The only major flaw I see is the side frame missing off the truck. The sideframes are what actually holds the wheels in place so they would not go missing and still have wheels on the other side. Now having the whole truck fall off is not that uncommon in a train wreck so you may want to put the frame back on or remove the whole truck. 

Looks like this engine will be in the back lot supplying parts for the next SW1500 that dies.

Massey


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Side frame went missing when i was little  wish i had it to put it back. This project was more for a sentimental reason. Also i was having some fun with a lighter 



Massey said:


> Looks almost like it had an engine fire. Almost. The only major flaw I see is the side frame missing off the truck. The sideframes are what actually holds the wheels in place so they would not go missing and still have wheels on the other side. Now having the whole truck fall off is not that uncommon in a train wreck so you may want to put the frame back on or remove the whole truck.
> 
> Looks like this engine will be in the back lot supplying parts for the next SW1500 that dies.
> 
> Massey


----------

